# Betta fell to floor during tank change - is he ok?



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I was getting Richard out of his old tank into his new one & he fell out of the net onto my floor. My boyfriend picked him up and put him into his tank straight away.
Is he going to be ok? :|


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I have heard of them being on the floor much longer as long as he did not pick up any chemicals from the floor add some aquarium salt to avoid infection.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I put an old clean beach towel on the ground each time I go to do something with the tanks & he fell on that.
It's been about 8 hours now & he seems to be swimming around fine, he just doesnt appear to be as lively as before but Im just guessing its because he is in a new tank with a filter & plants & places to hide!

I was just so worried! Last time I had a fish that fell on the floor I was only 8 years old & it died!


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I once had a fish that jumped out of the net and landed on the counter. He was down for approximately 3 minutes. I managed to grab him and place him back into the tank. Since then he has been fine he has been his normal self. I am pretty sure that your fish will be ok too


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He may have some wounds, if anything. What size of tank do you have? If you have a tank more than 3-5 gallons (some of the smaller ones might do as well for this) get a gravel siphon... Saves the fish from falling, and you from worrying 

Aquarium salt is a good idea as previously mentioned. Dissolve it before adding to the tank, all he should need is probably 1-2 teaspoons per gallon  It will help fight off any possible "outer world" bacteria.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My fish jumped out and was out of the water for at least a half an hour. That was 3 weeks ago on Thursday and she's fine. She is still recovering from fin and tail damage due to her being out that long, and it took her a few days to get her liveliness back, but now she's back to her old self. (She currently has some tail clamping, but I'm not sure if that's still related to that or if something else is going on) I think your fish will be fine.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Stress coat does wonders, but for that short period of time, will be fine, but if you notice dryed and stuck together fins, Stress coat, will work wonders, without the need of AQ salt..try that first


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

You could try Kordon fish protector, it really helps replace the slime coat. http://www.novalek.com/kordon/fish_protector/index.htm You can find it on amazon for a good price. 

just keep an eye out for any fit rot that may or may not occur, but I'm sure your fish will be just fine


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Its been like 24 hours now & he's swimming around, eating & was flaring at me today before work so Im pretty certain he's ok but I'll still be keeping an eye on him for the next few days.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember once, back when we were kids, my sister was changing her betta's water and the fish jumped out of the net and onto the counter. She grabbed for him and he jumped again and went right down the bathroom sink drain. And then she decided to turn the water on to put water down there for him. Then she got me to help. Yeah. The fish was LONG gone. Hehe. Poor thing.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh no the poor thing! This is why I wont put the fish near a drain!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Poor fish, but that is kinda funny  I avoid cupping my bettas on anything other than on a counter, with a basin covering the sink, so they can flop to the counter if they did jump (so far a record of a year of no floppers!!)


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha yeah well thats what happens when I let my boyfriend do things :roll:
Usually I do it over there tanks so if they fall they fall into water, but no, he had to do it in front of the tank.


----------

